# Hydraulikpumpe mit FU betreiben



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen.

Nun hätte ich mal wieder ein Problem, wo ich grad nicht weiterkomme.

In unserer Firma steht ein Prüfstand für Kranwaagen.
Ansich ganz einfach, unten hängen 10x 500kg Stahlplatten dran,
oben drüber befindet sich ein Hydraulikzylinder, der die Plattem mitsamt Waage hochzieht.
Funktioniert jetzt so seit 30 Jahren Problemlos, mit einem ca. 80 cm Langen Zylinder und einer Geschwindigkeit.

Jetzt soll dieser Prüfstand modernisiert werden, mit einem 1,40m Langen Zylinder und einer neuen Hydraulikpumpe.
Dabei wären jetzt auch, aufgrund des längeren Zylinders 2 Fahrgeschwindigkeiten gefordert.

Wir haben mal ein wenig gerechnet und folgendes Angebot vorliegen:
Hydraulikzylinder 80/45 210 Bar,
Hydraulikaggregat Q=7,2l/min bei 1430 U/min
Betriebsdruck pmax=210Bar
Aussenzahnradpumpe unter Öl eingebaut
DASM 3kw

Soll: Zylinder Ein und Ausfahren mit ca. 30/60 Sekunden Gesamtlaufzeit.
Möglichkeiten:
Proportionalventil, Nachteile: Preis 4-Stellig, Pumpe läuft bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit immer gegen Überströmventil.
T- Stück mit 1 Abzweig Nadelventil, anderer Abzweig Magnetventil für vollen Durchsatz, hier läuft auch wieder Pumpe voll gegen das Überströmventil.

Meine Idee wäre nun folgende:
Ich hänge einen FU vor die Hydraulikpumpe.
FU bringt 25 Hz, Pumpe läuft mit ca. Halber Drehzahl, also halber Geschwindigkeit.
FU bringt 50 Hz, Pumpe läuft mit voller Geschwindigkeit.

Und hier fängt mein (Gedanken) Problem an:
Der Zylinder muss auch bei halber Geschwindigkeit die Volle Hubkraft haben.

Das was ich bisher so über Aussenzahnradpumpen gelesen und verstanden habe, sollte das so funktionieren,
hätte aber gerne eure Meinung zu dem Thema gehört.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Tommi (2 Mai 2021)

Hallo Timo,



> Der Zylinder muss auch bei halber Geschwindigkeit die Volle Hubkraft haben.



Tut er das nicht naturgemäß (theoretisch?)

Bild kommt gleich...


----------



## Tommi (2 Mai 2021)

Hier nun das Bild...

Guten Wochenstart...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Mai 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Tommi

Theoretisch bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass das so funktioniert.
Ich hätte einfach nur gerne eine Bestätigung DASS das so funktioniert. 
Danke Für das Bild, das geht ja schonmal in die richtige Richtung, denke ich.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Tommi (2 Mai 2021)

Hallo Timo,

mehr als Theorie kann ich zu diesem Thema nicht beisteuern.
Viel Erfolg. :s12:


----------



## georg28 (3 Mai 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Nun hÃ¤tte ich mal wieder ein Problem, wo ich grad nicht weiterkomme.
> 
> ...


Der Druck der Hydraulik ergibt sich ja durch die Pumpe automatisch wenn du gegen Last fährst und die Hydraulikpumpe fördert und fördert  und irgendwann die Last sich bewegt. Du musst ja die selbe Kraft/ Druck auf Kolbenfläche zur Bewegung aufbringen egal mit welcher Geschwindigkeit du fährst. Mann braucht halt 1000N um 100 kg senkrecht anzuheben egal wie schnell dies passiert.
Mit der Drehzahl Ändert man den Volumenstrom, der hauptsächlich für die Geschwindigkeit verantwortlich ist. Und der geförderte Volumenstrom in Abhängigkeit der Geschwindigkeit also Zeit ist die entsprechende mechanische/ hydraulische resultierende Leistung.
Aber man muss ja auch berücksichtigen ist die Pumpe ständig in Betrieb oder nur bei Zylinderbewegung bzw. wie bleiben die Platten in Position??
Durch Sperrstellung der entsprechenden Ventile?
25 Hz sollten allerdings für einen FU bei Pumpen kein Problem sein.
Weniger als 25 bei Dauerbetrieb geben viele Pumpenhersteller keine Garantie aus meiner Erfahrung der Vergangenheit


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2021)

Also FU an Hydraulikpumpen ist bei uns seit vielen Jahren Standard.
Was bei Elektrik P=U x l ist bei Hydraulik Druck x Volumenstrom.
Soweit kein Problem.
Wie schon geschrieben gibt es bei Pumpen Mindest- und Maximaldrehzahlen.
Zahnradpumpen sind da aber eher unkritisch. Ich nutz die im Bereich von 15 bis 85Hz.
Aber natürlich beim Hersteller nachfragen.
Fährt man oft im niedrigen Frequenzbereich, dann ist die Motorkühlung ein Problem.
Bei vielen DASM kann (oder muß) man Fremdlüfter nachrüsten.
Der Pumpenanlauf gegen Druck ist oft mit FU nicht möglich. Also sollte hier ein Ventil für drucklosen Umlauf eingebaut werden.
Ansonsten musst du den FU kräftig überdimensionieren (Faktor 2).

Wichtig ist natürlich, dass man die Pumpe nicht überlastet ... Also z.B nicht mit Nenndruck und 85Hz fahren.
Also Drucksensor mit Analog oder IOLink einbauen.

Auf aufwendige Regelungen hab ich bislang immer verzichtet. Geht natürlich auch, ist aber deutlich mehr Aufwand.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (3 Mai 2021)

Ich würd sagen, beim Umrichter musst Du bei Hydraulikpumpen eh Konstantmoment einstellen, nicht Quadratisches Moment (also nicht Pumpen/Ventilatorkennline etc.)

Grundsätzlich schick ich die Motordaten und Pumpendaten zusammen mit einer kurzen Funktionsbeschreibung zum Umrichterlieferanten und lass das prüfen. Wir haben hier einen guten Danfoss Lieferanten, da klappt das ganz gut...

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, beim Umrichter musst Du bei Hydraulikpumpen eh Konstantmoment einstellen, nicht Quadratisches Moment (also nicht Pumpen/Ventilatorkennline etc.)
> 
> Grundsätzlich schick ich die Motordaten und Pumpendaten zusammen mit einer kurzen Funktionsbeschreibung zum Umrichterlieferanten und lass das prüfen. Wir haben hier einen guten Danfoss Lieferanten, da klappt das ganz gut...
> 
> Gruß.



Mit Siemens G120 verwende ich auch die normale Kennlinie.
Wenn ich ohne Gegendruck anlaufen kann, dann reicht sogar die ganze einfache U/F-Regelung.
Bei Gegendruck ist dann schon Vektor-Regelung empfehlendswert.

Wenn man FUs in der Hydraulik verwendet und etwas Hirnschmalz investiert, dann kann man als Betreiber verdammt viel Geld sparen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen.

Danke erstmal für die ganze Unterstützung hier!
Das sollte dann so funktionieren wie ich mir das ausgemalt habe.
Geplant ist das momentan so:
Im Prinzip brauch ich nur die 2 Festen Geschwindigkeiten, also 25 und 50 Hz.
Da habe ich dann ja kein Pumpenanlauf gegen vollen Druck.
Gerade eben noch im Lager gefunden:
Sinamics 240 4,0kw und Profibus.
Das wäre doch schonmal ein Anfang...
Da muss ich mich mal reinlesen, mit Sinamics hatte ich bis jetzt noch nichts zu tun.

Gruss Timo


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Geplant ist das momentan so:
> Im Prinzip brauch ich nur die 2 Festen Geschwindigkeiten, also 25 und 50 Hz.
> Da habe ich dann ja kein Pumpenanlauf gegen vollen Druck.



Kann es sein, dass du da einen Gedankenfehler machst?
Druck hat nichts mit Drehzahl zu tun.
Mit dem FU regelst du den Volumenstrom.
Natürlich resultiert der Druck beim Fahren des Zylinders aus der Last, der Geschwindigkeit und den internen Widerständen.
Wenn du aber kein Öl abnimmst beim Anlauf oder in der Zylinderendlage, dann erzeugt deine Zahnradpumpe auch bei 5Hz 210bar.
Der Druck wird dann über das Druckbegrenzungsventil in den Tank abgeführt.
Systembedingt haben DASM an einem FU nicht das Anlaufmoment wie bei direkten Netzanschluss.
Also am einfachsten ist es, wenn du den FU nur startest, wenn du den Zylinder verfahren willst.
Da Hydraulik aber fast immer Leckölverluste hat, musst du dann aber die Endlagen überwachen und ggf. den FU zwischendurch einschalten um wieder in die Endlage zufahren.
Wenn's die Anlage und die Abläufe hergeben, kann man so am meisten Energie sparen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Mai 2021)

Ich meinte das so:
Meine Pumpe läuft im Betrieb immer mit 25 oder 50 Hz.
also wenn Last drauf ist, Läuft der DASM mit minimum 25 Hz,
Starten tut die Pumpe eigentlich immer ohne Last.
(Ausser ich hab jetzt noch nen Denkfehler)


----------



## georg28 (4 Mai 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> In unserer Firma steht ein Prüfstand für Kranwaagen.
> Ansich ganz einfach, unten hängen 10x 500kg Stahlplatten dran,
> oben drüber befindet sich ein Hydraulikzylinder, der die Plattem mitsamt Waage hochzieht.



Im ersten Post hat du ja geschrieben der/die Zylinder bewegen sich aufwärts, also liegt es fast nahe dass sofort bei Zylindergewegung viel Gewicht bewegt werden muß. Also die Pumpe nicht mal die Startrampen Zeit hat, ich sag jetzt 1 Sekunde, Zeit um auf 25hz zu kommen. Das heißt im Hydrauliksystem baut sich dann der Druck auf, also die Last. Und das sind dann halt 210Bar egal ob du den Zylinder mit 10Hz oder 50Hz fährst. Und da der Motor dann halt noch eventuell in der Startphase ist hat der noch nicht das nötige Drehmoment erreicht in dieser Zeit um die Pumpe bewegen zu können damit die unter 210 Bar Gegendruck Öl in den Zylinder pressen kann damit dieses Öl den Zylinder bewegt.

Alternativ  lässt sich eine Stufenschaltung auch mit einem zusätzlichen Volumenstromventil machen, dass du als Bypass ansteuerst um mehr Öl in den Tank bei langsamer  Bewegung abfließen zu lassen


----------



## Blockmove (4 Mai 2021)

georg28 schrieb:


> Alternativ  lässt sich eine Stufenschaltung auch mit einem zusätzlichen Volumenstromventil machen, dass du als Bypass ansteuerst um mehr Öl in den Tank bei langsamer  Bewegung abfließen zu lassen



Und damit verheizt du dann die Energie und wirfst direkt das Geld zum Fenster raus.
Ist zwar für den Hersteller die billigste Lösung des Problems, für den Betreiber aber die teuerste Lösung.

Für den Pumpenanlauf einfach ein simples 2/2-Ventil das direkt in den Tank führt.
Beim Anlauf einfach 0,x Sekunden öffnen und gut is.


----------



## georg28 (4 Mai 2021)

Ja schon klar, die Frage ist da grundsätzlich wie gestaltet sich das ganze System, bzw. wie halten die Zylinder ihre Position wenn die nicht bewegt werden. Wenn man die Pumpe gegen Druck fahren lässt ohne dass sich Zylinder bewegen verheizt man Geld. unabhängig ob mit FU oder nur simplen ein und ausschalten von Ventil oder Pumpe. Da ist dann ein Intervall Betrieb die beste Lösung.
Aber es stellt sich hier halt die Frage wie viel will und kann man Umrüsten. Und ein 2 . Stufenventil als Bypass kann ich nach erreichen der Endposition wenn ich mit der schnellen Geschwindigkeit gefahren bin noch zusätzlich zuschalten um dann zumindest etwas Energie zu sparen wenn man ständig gegen Druck fahren Muss


----------



## Blockmove (4 Mai 2021)

@georg28
Ich bin absolut kein Freund dieser „Sparlösungen“.
Wenn ich was in der Richtung brauche, dann ziehe ich Regelpumpen mit Volumenstrom- und / oder Druckregler immer vor.
Privat würde kein Mensch Energie in der Art verschwenden ... bei Hydraulik ist es leider Standard.


----------



## georg28 (4 Mai 2021)

@Blockmove 

Das wird dann halt überall unterschiedlich gehandhabt


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen.

@Georg:
Die Pumpe läuft nicht unter Last an!

Das soll so laufen:
Hydraulikpumpe...4/3 Wegeventil...Zylinder.
Wenn die Pumpe eingeschaltet wird, hängt noch keine Last am Zylinder!
Pumpe einschalten, Pumpe läuft mit 25 oder 50 Herz an.
Sollte es hier Probleme geben, könnte ich immer noch das Wegeventil öffnen!
Dann wird die Kranwaage an den Hydraulikzylinder drangehängt, und mit 50 Hz die Passende Höhe eingestellt.
erst JETZT schaltet die pumpe um auf 25Hz, und dann werden die einzelnen 500kg platten (10Stück) aufgenommen.
dann werden die 10 Platten wieder bei 25Hz nach und nach abgesetzt.
Die Pumpe läuft also durchgehend.
Im Zweifelsfall könnte ich dann ja immer noch ein 2/2 Ventil nachrüsten für Drucklosen Anlauf....

Den FU Den ich noch im Lager gefunden habe, ist ein Sinamics G120 mit 4kw,
ich denke, dass ich damit die 3kw Pumpe angeworfen bekomme.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Holzmichl (4 Mai 2021)

Hallo Timo,

Mit dem G120 CU240 sehe ich absolut kein Problem.
Mit Sinamics G120C habe ich auch schon Hydraulik unter max Last bei einem Hubtisch (Motor 5,5kW - FU 7,5kW LO/5,5kW HO) zum heben weglaufen lassen.
In der IBN-Maske im Starter habe ich hier Schweranlauf eingestellt und mit der Max-Strom-Begrenzung darf man nicht zimperlich sein.
Bei der Anwendung war das Ziel die Taktzeit mit leichter Last zu Verkürzen durch Erhöhung der Frequenz bis der Motor-Iststrom nahe dem Nennstrom liegt. Maximum 70Hz. Istdaten-Übertragung per Feldbus.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Plan_B (5 Mai 2021)

Ich sehe da auch beim Einsatz eines Danfoss FC302 überhaupt kein Problem.


----------

